# PES 2011 Schiessen



## Betschi (31. Juli 2011)

Moin Leute

Habe mir PES 2011 für den PC gekauft. Doch ich kriege einfach keine gescheiten Schüsse hin. Entweder sie schiessen meilenweit drüber oder es kommt so ein Babyschüsschen. hat da jemand Tipps für mich? Spiele mit XBOX 360 Controller

Gruss Betschi


----------



## Gast XXXX (31. Juli 2011)

Üben!


----------



## aloha84 (4. August 2011)

Sprinttaste ein paar mal schnell antippen(damit er sich den Ball weiter vorlegt) und dann "miitelllangkurz"^^ auf "schießen" drücken.


----------



## iceman650 (4. August 2011)

Stimmt. Man sollte entweder mehrmals kurz Sprinten drücken und dann abziehen (vorgelegt) oder einfach einmal kurz sprinten, langsamer werden und dann abziehen. Faktisch das selbe.
Sehr nützlich sind auch Steilpässe in den Raum, die man dann relativ langsam spielen sollte (oder 180° entgegen der Laufrichtung des Schützen). Diese Schüsse kommen meist auch sehr gut.
Im Allgemeinen sind schnelle Außen in PES11 sehr wichtig. Diese kann man mit einem Tödlichen Pass (ggf. hoch gespielt) hinter die Abwehr sprinten lassen, nach innen ziehen und mit einem Tödlichen Pass zurück auf einen mitgelaufenen Spieler. Sehr effektiv.
Wenn du andere Fragen hast oder Tipps benötigst, ich antworte gern. (knapp 300Std PES11 bisher gespielt )

Mfg, ice


----------



## Betschi (4. August 2011)

Danke für die Tipps so langsam kann ich es


----------



## Matrix2 (5. August 2011)

Fifa find ich besser als PES *grins*


----------



## Betschi (5. August 2011)

Matrix2 schrieb:


> Fifa find ich besser als PES *grins*


 
GZ! Und jetzt willst du einen Pokal?


----------



## IntelCentrino (5. September 2011)

Wie ConNerVos schon sagt ist einfach nach Übungssache egal ob bei FIFA oder PES sind beide gut


----------

